# General > Pets Corner >  Embarrassing pets

## unicorn

Whats the most embarassment caused to you by your pets, I had a dog who every other dog seemed to want to fight with he personally wasn't that way inclined and was always on the lead if other dogs were about as I anticipated the problem BUT he had a great way of dealing with it when another dog came running up to him to have a go he would calmly lift his leg and pee on them  :Embarrassment:  I remember a few confrontations with owners about it but as I said to them my dog was on a lead and under control and as he was a large dog I personally felt this was better than him eating their dog which was being aggressive to him.
I once had 3 young rabbits at a show in Keith and they were all lined up bonny when they all started to pee at the same time, I never saw people move away so fast as 3 jets sped past them and promptly soaked the wooden floor, The lovely white sheets were yellow on the tables.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## henry20

My dog embarassed my friend.  She took him a walk when she went to Safeways and tied him up outside while she went to get a few items.  Next time she saw him he was running up the yogurt aisle!  ::   As I've mentioned in another thread, he doesn't like being tied up.  No matter how tight you tie his collar, he'd still wriggle his way out!

----------


## unicorn

It sounds like your poor boy has had a really tough time at some point in his life. Rescue dogs are fantastic but a whole lot of work too, although at the end of the day their love and loyalty pays back all the hard times. The satisfaction from owning a rescued dog is enormous.

----------


## Rheghead

I have a dog which every other dog wants to have their evil way with.  My dog assures me that he isn't gay but anyway, if he does want to face up to facts and come out,  I assured him that I will always be there for him, come what may, because my affection for him is unconditional. :Grin:

----------


## henry20

> I have a dog which every other dog wants to have their evil way with. My dog assures me that he isn't gay but anyway, if he does want to face up to facts and come out, I assured him that I will always be there for him because my affection for him is unconditional.


 ::  same with my dog Rheg!  I remember one dog sniffing about him and the old woman whose dog it was asked if 'she' was in season!!  She was horrified when I told her 'she' was actually a he!

Yes, Unicorn, I do think he's had an awful time before he came to me.  I decided to make up for it and have spoilt him rotten, but it now means he's very clingy!! If I'm sitting on the sofa, you can be sure he'll be sitting next to me!

----------


## unicorn

He's not being clingy he is just showing you his undivided loyalty to you awww. Rheghead at least it's not your dog doing the molesting so you don't get quite such a red face  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Well none of my present pet family have embarrassed me but I once had a poodle who peed in a wifie's shopping bag in Woolies!!!! :: 

Unicorn I love the thought of your dog peeing on his assailants!!! lol
Also the row of piddling bunnies!!!!

----------


## Ann

Rheghead, I believe my dog is gay as well; at two and a half years old he still squats to pee and my neighbours tease him all the time about it! Luckily it does not bother him one bit as they still throw him the occasional doggy biscuit!

He doesn't try to hide it; he just accepts that is the way he is and he is well loved by most people and dogs he comes in contact with.  :Wink:

----------


## Errogie

We used to have a large male pet rabbit that lived free in the garden. Every morning as the cat (female) waited to be let in at the patio door he would attempt to rape her and she just seemed to tolerate it. I am afraid that I have photographic evidence to verify this but good taste prevents me from putting it on the Org.

On one occaision a rather prim lady was having an afternoon cup of tea beside the aforesaid window when I saw her eyebrows disapear into her hair line and I just knew what was happening in the garden next to her window seat! Sadly both pets are now below the grass in the garden but not together although on reflection that might have been appropriate.

----------


## unicorn

you should have just gotten him a football  :Smile:

----------


## sweetpea

I had a dog when I was growing up who used to howl outside shops when he was tied up making me cringe inside, nut he was such a cutie everyone used to stop and speak to him so at least he would stop howling. It was a really pitifull sound as if he had been abandoned LOL. He had the 'life of Reilly', lived for 19 years and got the best of grub, so much so he would turn his nose up if he didn't like the what was on the menu! He was a wee mongrel, cross between a bearded collie and a border collie, little scruffy black and white thing. Another one of his escapeades was to go away for days on end and turn up at my grannies absolutely stinking. I used to get laldy for him doing that and had to go out looking for him. He knew where everyone lived as well. I really miss him at times.

----------


## Lolabelle

My Lola is a shocker for sticking her face into everyone's crutch. This for her is a cuddle and she is just being affectionate. But not everyone appreciates a large dog sticking her nose in thier nether regions. As for my boy Kruger, if female visitors give him too much attention, he falls in love and wont leave them alone. He hasn't actually jumped anyone, but he is very insistent about wanting more cuddles and gets very "excited". Which is very embarrassing for me and them.
He also pee's on any thing that is put down. Washing, shopping etc...

----------

